# RUMOR: Michael Bisping vs. Vitor Belfort at UFC 156



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

https://twitter.com/search/Michael+Bisping+vs.+Vitor+Belfort?partner=Firefox&source=desktop-search

I've listed this as a rumor because I don't buy anything until MMAFighting, MMAJunkie, or MMAWeekly reports it but twitter is blowing up with this, so take it as a rumor for now. Apparently Alden Halpern(the guy who owns MMA Elite which is Bisping's main sponsor) broke the news.

This is the worst possible match up for Bisping outside of Anderson, and even though he got smashed Vitor has to feel somewhat good about the fact he did something to Jones, with Bisping's tendency to get rocked in every fight and Vitor's finishing ability, I'll take Vitor by stoppage.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Good. Maybe people will stop claiming he deserves a shot after he gets KO'd Hendo style again.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Put up or Shut up time for Bisping. If he beats Vitor he can fight Anderson in England as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Bisping uses jab and jog and controls him some in the clinch and maybe a little on the ground. Wins a decision.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Will be interested to see how Belfort handles going back to 185. He isn't getting any younger. I personally thought he should stay at 205 and just gather up big fights.

Belfort may gas if it does for a while. But other than that Belfort all day long.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Will be interested to see how Belfort handles going back to 185. He isn't getting any younger. I personally thought he should stay at 205 and just gather up big fights.
> 
> Belfort may gas if it does for a while. But other than that Belfort all day long.


Its not like he put on weight to fight Jones, he will come down in weight just fine. Would love to see Belfort blitz Bisping.


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

YES YES YES!!! If by some chance Bis wins give him the damn shot. But when Belfort KO's his stupid ass i will dance a jig and shower myself in gold coins!!!


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Joabbuac said:


> Its not like he put on weight to fight Jones, he will come down in weight just fine. Would love to see Belfort blitz Bisping.


Never know, he may have done some weight lifting before that title fight just to add clinch strength.

Even so, he is old and had a tough cut when he fought Rumble. A real tough cut. No matter if he went to 205 for a fight or not the cut isn't easy. And I thought he looked a lot more solid when he fought Bones. Some guys like him and Wandy should just be at 205. Old guys shouldn't be cutting that much weight. Look how much better Hendo looks at 205 than 185 these days.

The cuts will just keep getting tougher and tougher.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Joabbuac said:


> Its not like he put on weight to fight Jones, he will come down in weight just fine. Would love to see Belfort blitz Bisping.


Yeah, I agree. He basically got to skip his weight cut. I see this ending very badly for Bisping, and not because of my typically Bisping hate, just that Vitor is the exact guy he doesn't want to face. Still, if Bisping can get past Vitor then I honestly have no more reason to not see him face A.Silva. (Not like my personal approval matters at all in the UFC)


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Interesting matchup. Bisping is gonna get knocked out if the fight stays standing. Fight smart and bring the fight to the ground. 

If Bisping wins, he would probably get a title shot over Weidman.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Vitor is stronger, faster, and hits harder. Bisping has really grown on me this last year or so, but I can almost guarantee he gets KOed. That said, if he did pull out a miracle and defeat Belfort, I'd petition him for a championship bout myself.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Oh boy...this is not a good match up for Bisping. I really want to see Bisping vs Anderson just for kicks.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Belfort should win pretty handily.

Bisping isn't likely to out-strike him or out-grapple him.


----------



## Curious1 (Aug 14, 2012)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> https://twitter.com/search/Michael+Bisping+vs.+Vitor+Belfort?partner=Firefox&source=desktop-search
> 
> I've listed this as a rumor because I don't buy anything until MMAFighting, MMAJunkie, or MMAWeekly reports it but twitter is blowing up with this, so take it as a rumor for now. Apparently Alden Halpern(the guy who owns MMA Elite which is Bisping's main sponsor) broke the news.
> 
> This is the worst possible match up for Bisping outside of Anderson, and even though he got smashed Vitor has to feel somewhat good about the fact he did something to Jones, with Bisping's tendency to get rocked in every fight and Vitor's finishing ability, I'll take Vitor by stoppage.


Great Thread TS!

Well Vitor is the better man for sure, however he has worn his body down quite a bit over the years and bisping is in his prime right now and not a bad fighter himself so its gonna be a fiarly close fight imo. Also bisping may be more well rounded.

Im gonna pick vitor via out punching bisping or subbing him when he gets taken down.

My second choice is Bisping winning by decision after laying and praying on vitor and fence wrestling him for quite some time after getting rocked in the stand up.


----------



## the bad guy 13 (Oct 24, 2012)

Life B Ez said:


> Bisping uses jab and jog and controls him some in the clinch and maybe a little on the ground. Wins a decision.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


i approve of this prediction.


----------



## Lovelace (Oct 26, 2012)

If true then shitty match up for Bisping, I don't see this ending well for him at all. It'd be a miracle for Bisping if this goes to the cards.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

wow! Tough match up for mike.

I'll be rooting for him but other than outworking Vitor and wearing him out from range I dont see many places he has the advantage.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Wow. This is Bisping's next chance for a title shot if true.


----------



## mac9955 (Jul 9, 2012)

Awesome, Hopefully Bisping wins and FINALLY Get's his title shot. Save GSP Vs Silva for later and Do Bisping Vs Silva and another Big Fight for super bowl weekend.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Nighty night Bisping.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

This is the biggest fight of Bisping's career, it's his time to put up or shut up as a previous poster said. If he loses, he will probably never get the title shot he so badly wants. But if he wins, he would make an undeniable statement as a legit contender who can't be refused a title shot. 
I'm a big fan of Bisping so I'll be rooting for him, but if i had to bet on it it's hard not to see Belfort putting him away. It would be awesome though to see Bisping viciously KO Belfort in the first round :laugh:


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

If this happens it will be an awesome fight. It's incredible too me how Chael Sonnen can talk his way to a shot at the light heavyweight title without fighting anyone in that division and a guy like Bisping who has beat many good fighters hasn't got his chance yet.Belfort will be a very tough test for Bisping these two are arguably the two best middleweights behind Anderson Silva.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

**** yea! Renewed faith in Joe Silva. Vitor is gonna crush Mike if this fight goes down and I'm gonna enjoy it very much.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

R.i.p.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Vitor via armbar. 

Bisping just beat a powerful puncher in Stann but Belfort is a whole different animal. Who knows.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Looks like I might have to fire up my Bisping sig again.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Killz said:


> Looks like I might have to fire up my Bisping sig again.


Dunno, I kinda like your current sig. :thumb02:


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Bisping did great against Stann who has dangerous hands, but he lacks the physicality of Belfort who can charge through punches at blinding speed and lands hard shots. I'd say Belfort overpowers him on the ground too.

However, this is the ticket to title shot for Bisping and he's determined to have a go at it... he did just lose a questionable decision to Sonnen and defeat Stann handily, he's fighting better than ever.

All out scrap Vitor takes this but we'll see how Mike approaches him.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

SM33 said:


> Bisping did great against Stann who has dangerous hands, but he lacks the physicality of Belfort who can charge through punches at blinding speed and lands hard shots. I'd say Belfort overpowers him on the ground too.
> 
> However, this is the ticket to title shot for Bisping and he's determined to have a go at it... he did just lose a questionable decision to Sonnen and defeat Stann handily, he's fighting better than ever.
> 
> All out scrap Vitor takes this but we'll see how Mike approaches him.


I don't think Stann's striking is anywhere near Vitor's tbh. Power is all he really has going for him.


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

Well if this be true, Michael won't be getting a title shot any time soon. He'd better pray Vitor has a crisis of faith or something because I don't see him giving the phenom problems in any aspect. I would have liked to see Bisping get a tile shot since he's paid his dues with interest but I foresee a mat-nap in his near future...


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Looks like Lorenzo found a new, easy and fast way to get his friend Vitor a title shot again. :thumbsup:


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I don't think Stann's striking is anywhere near Vitor's tbh. Power is all he really has going for him.


It is nowhere near's Vitor's but he hits very hard and always lands something. He did hit Bisping but couldn't capitalize, Mike can outpoint Belfort but will have to be flawless this time.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

I see Bisping pulling out the upset decision. Even though Belfort is dangerous, I do believe his best days are past him and Bisping is in his prime. It's still a bad matchup for Bisping but I see Belfort losing 2d and 3rd rounds, if Bisping can stay conscious and can stay on point. Bisping wants a shot badly and I think he'll bring his A game.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Soakked said:


> I see Bisping pulling out the upset decision. Even though Belfort is dangerous, I do believe his best days are past him and Bisping is in his prime. It's still a bad matchup for Bisping but I see Belfort losing 2d and 3rd rounds, if Bisping can stay conscious and can stay on point. Bisping wants a shot badly and I think he'll bring his A game.


How many good days were behind W.Silva? 

I think Belfort still have the best speed in the division, he is still very accurate, still have decent BJJ. I think he has enough to see off Bisping.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

SM33 said:


> It is nowhere near's Vitor's but he hits very hard and always lands something. He did hit Bisping but couldn't capitalize, Mike can outpoint Belfort but will have to be flawless this time.


Eh I would be pretty surprised if Bisping out pointed him all night. He has only really done that to slow strikers. He hasn't seen Vitor's kind of speed yet and I doubt he would be able to just stick and move.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Is Vitor still as fast as he was? Serious question. 

He hasn't looked overly quick in his last few outings.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

All reports out there right now is this is just a rumor and no truth to it at this point. According to Vitor, Ariel and other sources.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Killz said:


> Is Vitor still as fast as he was? Serious question.
> 
> He hasn't looked overly quick in his last few outings.


He is not as fast as he was, but still the fastest MW around - when he gets his engine going his speed is unmatchable, last time we saw this was Akiyama - as always it ends it him smashed the back of the head repeatedly as his opponents hide and he has little ability to stop when he starts.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Bisping will take this, but I see him having to survive a scare or two, but he'll Decision Belfort.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Bisping is coming into his own, but against so-so to good fighters. How people can have enough faith in this man to say with confidence that he'd defeat Vitor Belfort I'll never know. Each time he faces a top of the heap fighter, he loses.

I like Mike. But people need to accept the reality that he is merely a good fighter and not a great one.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

LizaG said:


> Bisping will take this, but I see him having to survive a scare or two, but he'll Decision Belfort.


Dream on.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I don't think it's beyond the realm of reasonable thought to say Bisping can take this.

Ill be rooting for him, as always.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I'll never understand why he's so underrated and overlooked.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Killz said:


> I don't think it's beyond the realm of reasonable thought to say Bisping can take this.
> 
> Ill be rooting for him, as always.


Any fighter can win on any given night, that much I will give you. I just find it peculiar that people back Bisping with such confidence, especially when he has yet to demonstrate that he can win against the best of the best. 

Vitor is the second best fighter at MW right now. Anthony Johnson is a far better wrestler than Bisping, and he couldn't keep Vitor down. I don't see Bisping holding Belfort down or against the cage with his mediocre wrestling, especially as Vitor is also the stronger fighter. There's also no question as to who the better, harder hitting striker is. 

Mike couldn't even get the better of an over the hill Wanderlei Silva in the stand-up, and I'm to believe that he'll outpoint Vitor Belfort? Sorry, no can do.




LizaG said:


> I'll never understand why he's so underrated and overlooked.


Ummm, because every time he faces off against top opposition, he loses?


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

LizaG said:


> I'll never understand why he's so underrated and overlooked.


Because he's never beaten a legitimate contender at middleweight. He's solid everywhere but he's not particularly great anywhere. Put him against B and C level fighters and he wins. Put him against top 5 fighters and he loses.

Honestly he needs to hope Vitor beats him cause if he beats Vitor they will give him a shot at Silva and Bisping will not win that fight. He'll be just another highlight.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Any fighter can win on any given night, that much I will give you. I just find it peculiar that people back Bisping with such confidence, especially when he has yet to demonstrate that he can win against the best of the best.
> 
> Vitor is the second best fighter at MW right now. Anthony Johnson is a far better wrestler than Bisping, and he couldn't keep Vitor down. I don't see Bisping holding Belfort down or against the cage with his mediocre wrestling, especially as Vitor is also the stronger fighter. There's also no question as to who the better, harder hitting striker is.
> 
> ...


Oh I'm not confident... I call it 'hope' :thumb02:


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Killz said:


> Oh I'm not confident... I call it 'hope' :thumb02:


That I fully support. I feel the same about Sonnen in his fight with Jones. I hope Chael wins, but I know how dangerous a position he'll be in stepping in there with the champion. And I'm willing to admit that. You'd never see me posting, 'Chael will outwrestle and outpoint Jon Jones to a decision victory'. I'll be rooting like a madman for him, but there's no shame in accepting and admitting that your favourite fighter is in a tough spot.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> That I fully support. I feel the same about Sonnen in his fight with Jones. I hope Chael wins, but I know how dangerous a position he'll be in stepping in there with the champion. And I'm willing to admit that. You'd never see me posting, 'Chael will outwrestle and outpoint Jon Jones to a decision victory'. I'll be rooting like a madman for him, but there's no shame in accepting and admitting that your favourite fighter is in a tough spot.


As the fight draws near and Sonnens mouth keeps going ill change from hoping he wins to nearly thinking he will...


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

SM33 said:


> It is nowhere near's Vitor's but he hits very hard and always lands something. He did hit Bisping but couldn't capitalize, Mike can outpoint Belfort but will have to be flawless this time.


The emphasis here is on flawless. Which Bisping is not. He does have some legit striking that is hard to deal with, but he always makes one mistake. He made that mistake against Hendo. Kang dropped him viciously in the first round. Stann had him hurt. Chael was outstriking him. Wandy pretty much KO'd him at the end of the fight. These fights show that Bisping is very much open to getting hit. If Vitor does hit him, its over. I see Bisping making it competitive until Vitor lands, then it will be vicious and over quickly.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Any fighter can get clipped at any given time (obvious I know!), but I'll be watching this with my breath held. Belfort would drop ANYONE with one of those bombs! Bispings mythical glass jaw will be tested that night for sure.


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

Terror Kovenant said:


> The emphasis here is on flawless. Which Bisping is not. He does have some legit striking that is hard to deal with, but he always makes one mistake. He made that mistake against Hendo. Kang dropped him viciously in the first round. Stann had him hurt. Chael was outstriking him. Wandy pretty much KO'd him at the end of the fight. These fights show that Bisping is very much open to getting hit. If Vitor does hit him, its over. I see Bisping making it competitive until Vitor lands, then it will be vicious and over quickly.


I agree with pretty much all of this but Chael in no way outstruck Bisping at any point during their fight.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Yeah that statement kinda confused me too...Bisping handled himself well against Sonnen, especially in the Standup


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Up until the third round where he was dominated on the ground and blew the fight


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

LizaG said:


> I'll never understand why he's so underrated and overlooked.


It's the results. Having skills is nice, but to be considered a contender you have to actually get some meaningful W's.

Bisping's been in the UFC for more than 6 years. His best win is Stann. Do you need a better reason?


----------



## 2zwudz (Apr 9, 2007)

This will be a good fight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

a couple of years ago i wouldve said vitor for sure

bisping has improved alot since he lost to dan, which was his only really decisive loss imo

i think mike will find a way to win here


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

slapstick said:


> I agree with pretty much all of this but Chael in no way outstruck Bisping at any point during their fight.


http://blog.fightmetric.com/2012/01/sonnen-vs-bisping-official-ufc.html

Sonnen outlanded and landed harder shots almost the entire fight.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

JWP said:


> he has improved alot since he lost to dan, which was his only really decisive loss


 Randy brutalizing him for threerounds wasn't decisive? What about the first time Randy punched his face in or Overseem choking him out?

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Vitor will handle Bisping no problem I think. The wrestling is about even, and I give a big standup advantage as well as better BJJ to Vitor. The only advantage ill give Bisping is cardio, if Vitor doesn't KO him by the 3rd then Bisping will probably be the stronger fighter...if.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> Randy brutalizing him for threerounds wasn't decisive? What about the first time Randy punched his face in or Overseem choking him out?
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


I think he was talking about Bisping's loss to Dan unless I missed Bisping fighting Couture or Overroid. If I did let me know. That shit would be hilarious.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> Randy brutalizing him for threerounds wasn't decisive? What about the first time Randy punched his face in or Overseem choking him out?
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3



my mistake, i was talking about bisping. sorry!


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

I see no reason to think Bisping will win this and I love it.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Tough fight to call, but I'm surprised by the amount of people expecting an easy win for Belfort.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Vitor has shot this down as just a rumor.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> https://twitter.com/search/Michael+Bisping+vs.+Vitor+Belfort?partner=Firefox&source=desktop-search
> 
> I've listed this as a rumor because I don't buy anything until MMAFighting, MMAJunkie, or MMAWeekly reports it but twitter is blowing up with this, so take it as a rumor for now. Apparently Alden Halpern(the guy who owns MMA Elite which is Bisping's main sponsor) broke the news.
> 
> This is the worst possible match up for Bisping outside of Anderson, and even though he got smashed Vitor has to feel somewhat good about the fact he did something to Jones, with Bisping's tendency to get rocked in every fight and Vitor's finishing ability, I'll take Vitor by stoppage.


I think Bisbing may take this, but frankly this is the wrong fight for Belfort. Should have been matched up against Sonnen.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

I have problems seeing Bisping winning this, I want him too don't get me wrong, but I can't see it. The only way he wins is to go to a Decision and that's 3 rounds without getting clipped.

*Bisping by KO?* _Not unless Bisping has turned into Popeye_
*Bisping by Submission* -_ Last sub was not in the UFC and was 7 years ago!_

Bisping by TKO or Decision then!

A Decision is possible, but I think he would need to really get his out pointing game down. I just Vitor rushing him if that happens.

A TKO I can't see, Bisping just doesn't have the power.


----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

Bisping will out work Belfort. Believe.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Harness said:


> Bisping will out work Belfort. Believe.


Let me guess, you are from the UK...only way you can beleive that.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Belfort is all around the better striker. Speed, power, technique. I guess I would give Bisping the better footwork but he just can't afford to strike with Belfort.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

I think this is a close fight with Belfort having the slight edge.

But Bisping will not fight standing for long enough to get KOd, he will look to get the TD and GnP, Belfort should be the superior grappler and if he can reverse on the ground and stuff alot of TDs he will take the decision.


----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> Let me guess, you are from the UK...only way you can beleive that.


I'm from the UK but that doesn't mean I have blind love for Bisping. I just think Vitor isn't really relevant any more and I've been thinking that for quite some time. Vitor gasses, Bisping does not. I can see Bisping coming into this with a smart gameplan which leaves Vitor gasping for air.

That said, Vitor only needs to get his flurry on and Bisping is done.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Harness said:


> I'm from the UK but that doesn't mean I have blind love for Bisping. I just think Vitor isn't really relevant any more and I've been thinking that for quite some time. Vitor gasses, Bisping does not. I can see Bisping coming into this with a smart gameplan which leaves Vitor gasping for air.
> 
> That said, Vitor only needs to get his flurry on and Bisping is done.


Yeah, I have to side with the Brit on this one. Bisbing is a tough dude, and Vitor just isn't the speed demon he used to be. I think his fight with Franklen is the last glimpse we're gonna see of that. 

Bisbing is a grinder, and a very underestimated grappler. He'll strike is Belfort just fine. I don't think Vitor will KO him. I see this a grind match similar to Belfort vs. Tito.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Calminian said:


> Yeah, I have to side with the Brit on this one. Bisbing is a tough dude, and Vitor just isn't the speed demon he used to be. I think his fight with Franklen is the last glimpse we're gonna see of that.
> 
> Bisbing is a grinder, and a very underestimated grappler. He'll strike is Belfort just fine. I don't think Vitor will KO him. I see this a grind match similar to Belfort vs. Tito.


Vitor is above and beyond the best striker Bisping will have fought. And his speed is definitely enough. Bisping gets caught by slow slow strikers.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Harness said:


> I'm from the UK but that doesn't mean I have blind love for Bisping. I just think Vitor isn't really relevant any more and I've been thinking that for quite some time. Vitor gasses, Bisping does not. I can see Bisping coming into this with a smart gameplan which leaves Vitor gasping for air.
> 
> That said, Vitor only needs to get his flurry on and Bisping is done.


When has Vitor gassed since returning to the UFC? Heck, when has Vitor gassed since dropping to MW? It hasn't happened. Whereas Bisping gassed in his fight with Mayhem Miller. No need to make up facts. There's really no question as to Belfort's conditioning.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Canadian Psycho said:


> When has Vitor gassed since returning to the UFC? Heck, when has Vitor gassed since dropping to MW? It hasn't happened. Whereas Bisping gassed in his fight with Mayhem Miller. No need to make up facts. There's really no question as to Belfort's conditioning.


Vitor's cardio to me, is a mystery since he hasn't ever gone past the second round since coming back to the UFC at 185.

He does cut a lot of weight though, the infamous ice chewing video clearly tells us that, I'd imagine, if Bisping could get off on him with his volume style and the fact that Vitor does go through hell to make 185 he'd probably gas against Bisping.

But, I don't think Bisping beats Vitor, he's been rocked against everyone he's fought in the last three years except for Chael, Miller, and Mayhem who aren't known for their punching power and Wanderlei almost put him out, Vitor would KO him I feel.


----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> When has Vitor gassed since returning to the UFC? Heck, when has Vitor gassed since dropping to MW? It hasn't happened. Whereas Bisping gassed in his fight with Mayhem Miller. No need to make up facts. There's really no question as to Belfort's conditioning.


Apologies, maybe "gassed" was the wrong word. He seems to exhaust all of his speed and tenacity rather quickly (IN MY OPINION.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Harness said:


> *I'm from the UK *but that doesn't mean I have blind love for Bisping. I just think Vitor isn't really relevant any more and I've been thinking that for quite some time. Vitor gasses, Bisping does not. I can see Bisping coming into this with a smart gameplan which leaves Vitor gasping for air.
> 
> That said, Vitor only needs to get his flurry on and Bisping is done.


I rest my case. You will be hard pressed to find someone outside the UK that doesn't think this is a bad style matchup for Mike. Vitor is faster, hits harder, has a better chin, stronger and is a nightmare matchup for Bisping.


----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

Why do I always get neg repped and hassle whenever Bisping's name comes into things. I don't even like him that much! Gahhhhh!


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Harness said:


> Why do I always get neg repped and hassle whenever Bisping's name comes into things. I don't even like him that much! Gahhhhh!


I've only given neg rep to trolls/bots posting nothing but links(they all got banned anyways), but for actual posters I only give out positive and I've given a ton of those. I don't give negs just for disagreeing. Only for things like that one guy that said he took joy in Americans dieing in 9/11. **** that guy.


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

I just want Vitor to punch Bis in the face repeatedly. Then after a severe beating he knocks him out.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Harness said:


> Why do I always get neg repped and hassle whenever Bisping's name comes into things. I don't even like him that much! Gahhhhh!


I got my first neg rep, from some lame named deadmanshand LOL, U mad bro?


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Ok let's not start insulting leavers of neg reps. Everyone is entitled to leave it for what ever reason they want. No exceptions.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Killz said:


> Ok let's not start insulting leavers of neg reps. Everyone is entitled to leave it for what ever reason they want. No exceptions.


Yes sir. I'll get back on topic.

Dana giving life to the rumors.


> "is not a done deal."


http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2012/10/...ooler-michael-bisping-vs-vitor-belfort-rumors

Looks like they are atleast working on it.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Hopefully with all the pressure and inquiries about this fight it gets it done. I'd really love to see this fight.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

cdtcpl said:


> Hopefully with all the pressure and inquiries about this fight it gets it done. I'd really love to see this fight.


Sounds like the fight is out there for both men to take. Considering how long it's going to be before a deserving contender gets a crack at Anderson, I don't see why either man would turn down the fight.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Wow, not a favorable match-up for Bisping, considering how he did against Wandy. And all this time, we thought the UFC loved him.

Honestly, Bisping will probably survive the early storm, then out cardio Belfort to a 29-28 Dec win.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Vitor Belfort isn't Chris Leben, people.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Vitor Belfort isn't Chris Leben, people.


You're right lebens chin is much better.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Life B Ez said:


> You're right lebens chin is much better.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


No, it isn't.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Even if Leben does have a better chin(which I don't think he does) his overall skill set is laughable compared to Vitor's.

The Brazil event looks like it'll be an FX or FUEL event, Vitor vs. Bisping would be a great FX main event.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Even if Leben does have a better chin(which I don't think he does) his overall skill set is laughable compared to Vitor's.
> 
> The Brazil event looks like it'll be an FX or FUEL event, Vitor vs. Bisping would be a great FX main event.


Agreed. Leben is an awful striker...


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Even if Leben does have a better chin(which I don't think he does) his overall skill set is laughable compared to Vitor's.
> 
> The Brazil event looks like it'll be an FX or FUEL event, Vitor vs. Bisping would be a great FX main event.


I agree about Vitor. But I think the fight would work better as a co-main event. Would be nice if we could get Barao vs McDonald on the same card.

EDIT: I didn't see that part about the card(Brazil) being on FUEL or FX, I thought it was a PPV?


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Nope, no January PPV(dunno why), Aldo/Edgar headlines 156 on Super Bowl weekend. MMAJunkie said this will probably be an FX or FUEL card.

http://mmajunkie.com/news/31382/alc...ieira-added-to-jan-19-ufc-event-in-brazil.mma

As MMAjunkie.com first reported, the UFC will return to Brazil for the Jan. 19 event, though a host city hasn't been determined. *The event, which won't air on pay-per-view, is expected to be a UFC on FUEL TV or UFC on FX offering. *

Of course, this could end up being something like Bigfoot/Struve, which isn't a bad fight itself and Belfort/Bisping could go to 156.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Nope, no January PPV(dunno why), Aldo/Edgar headlines 156 on Super Bowl weekend. MMAJunkie said this will probably be an FX or FUEL card.
> 
> http://mmajunkie.com/news/31382/alc...ieira-added-to-jan-19-ufc-event-in-brazil.mma
> 
> ...


Well the Super Bowl weekend is always a massive card. So IMO Bisping-Vitor makes more sense on that card. They need to stack the crap out of that card, especially since odds are these days atleast 1 of the fights will fall through due to injury. 
Hunt was shooting for an early 2013 return from his injury. Maybe we can get Hunt vs Bigfoot on that card(Brazil)?


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> You're right lebens chin is much better.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


Hasn't really saved him his last few fights. Of course, it doesn't help that he sticks it out there for anyone and everyone to hit.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

I love this match up and I am with the majority - if Bisping wins he should get a shot. Very tough match up for Bipsing.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Nope, no January PPV(dunno why), Aldo/Edgar headlines 156 on Super Bowl weekend. MMAJunkie said this will probably be an FX or FUEL card.
> 
> http://mmajunkie.com/news/31382/alc...ieira-added-to-jan-19-ufc-event-in-brazil.mma
> 
> ...


My guess is that in the four weeks of January one is for the TUF Jones/Sonnen, one is for the FX and the third should be for a stacked Strikeforce card (Larkin/Rockhold, Cormier/Mir, Melendez/Healy, Rousey/?????).


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

http://br.ufc.com/news/ufc-brasil-2013-belfort-x-bisping?nd=4

Confirmed.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> http://br.ufc.com/news/ufc-brasil-2013-belfort-x-bisping?nd=4
> 
> Confirmed.



As a Bisping fan.....uh oh!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Yeah if I was a Bisping fan I wouldn't be feeling too good about this one, he's been rocked by everyone with decent power he's fought since 2009. If Vitor stuns him I don't see him getting let off the hook.

Even old man Rivera touched his chin, if Bisping wins he'll be right up there with Weidman as far as I'm concerned because this is quite the task for him.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

War Vitor!


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

War Bisping!

(but will be watching through the gaps while covering my eyes with my hands).


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Should be an easy win for Vitor. He's better than Bisping everywhere.

Except the one place that counts: Giving a shit. 

Bisping is one of the most driven guys in the sport, he has such a huge chip on his shoulder and really seems to fight purely out of spite. Vitor hasn't really cared about the sport or his career for the better part of a decade.

Bisping by decision. Vitor will come out strong, be unable to finish, and then will crumble in on himself as usual, at which point Bisping will turn it up and it will get ugly for Vitor.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

RearNaked said:


> Bisping still cares about winning. Vitor hasn't really cared for the better part of a decade.


How in the blue hell do you figure that? :confused01:

Also, what's this nonsense about him 'crumbling in on himself'? Have you even watched a Vitor Belfort fight since 2006?


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Canadian Psycho said:


> How in the blue hell do you figure that? :confused01:
> 
> Also, what's this nonsense about him 'crumbling in on himself'? Have you even watched a Vitor Belfort fight since 2006?


Have you? He's lost to every good fighter he's fought except Rich Franklin.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

RearNaked said:


> Have you?


I have. The last time Vitor mentally caved was against Dan Henderson, which was in 2006. Since then, he's gone on to win (and finish) every fight he's had minus his bouts with Anderson and Jones. He didn't cave against Anderson. That was a flash KO that literally no one saw coming. Nor did he cave against Jones. He took vicious elbow after vicious elbow to the face (only one of which was needed to set-up a finish on Machida), and he still had enough to threaten with a near fight ending arm-bar. 

Vitor wins 7 fights post-2006, all of them via finish except for one. He loses to Anderson Silva, which most everyone does, via flash KO. And he, as a middleweight, goes on to threaten the previously thought-to-be untouchable and massive LHW champion. Tell me again how Vitor is still a mental midget.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Canadian Psycho said:


> The last time Vitor mentally caved was against Dan Henderson, which was in 2006. Since then, he's gone on to win (and finish) every fight he's had minus his bouts with Anderson and Jones.


That's a fun game. 

Fedor is still undefeated if you don't count anything after the Bret Rogers fight. 

I like this game.

I'm being glib obviously. But it's easy to make fighters look good if you make stipulations that exclude the fights where they've looked bad.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

RearNaked said:


> That's a fun game.
> 
> Fedor is still undefeated if you don't count anything after the Bret Rogers fight.
> 
> ...


Cool story. Only you're ignoring, wilfully no doubt, the part where I blatantly asked, 'Have you watched a single Vitor Belfort fight post-2006?' I'm not arguing with you that Vitor has been known to crumble under pressure in the past. I think we'd agree on that point. What I am saying, however, is that Vitor has demonstrated in the last however many years that he is much stronger mentally than he was before. A lesser man would have quit after a single elbow from Jon Jones... Vitor didn't quit after eating two-dozen of them, if not more. 

And Fedor is a very poor comparison. You can't ignore a man's present and future. You can, however, forgive a past when obvious weaknesses are worked on and corrected. All of that aside, I highly doubt that a Vitor who didn't crumble against Jon Jones and Anderson Silva is going to cave against the powerless striking and novice wrestling of one Michael Bisping.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

RearNaked said:


> Have you? He's lost to every good fighter he's fought except Rich Franklin.


How many good fighters has he been given?

He just locked in a deep sub on Jones. He gave it his all that fight and did better than Shogun, Page, or Bader. As an old 185er.

Getting front kicked in the face by the best fighter means he wasn't game for the fight or didn't care?

No getting it.

There is a way Bisping can win though...and that is cardio. Last time at 185 Vitor had a HARD cut. And if he wasn't fighting an even more drained fighter that night he would have gassed bad. I'm not "counting" Bisping out by any means. Vitor has better/more devastating hands for sure.

I think Vitor should stay at 205 and take "big" fights. Some guys just shouldn't be making that cut anymore. As seen with Hendo.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

War Bisping!


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Belfort!
Belfort!
Belfort!

Can't wait to see Bisping get KO'd again.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm sick of seeing people say that Vitor is too old and shit.

Since 2006, he has had 7 wins, all stoppages with one decision, with all the stroppages but one finishing in the first round. He has two loses, one ridiculous flash KO to the greatest fighter in the world, and the other against the greatest LHW of all time. I don't think it's fair to say he's past it.

Bisping will have a difficult fight here. He has too many defencive lapses to really stay and stand with Vitor. Belfort will go besercker here and will be aiming for a great early KO. To win, Bisping will need to keep his distance, land the jap and then close in for some grappling in a boring fight against the cage.

Bisping by Decision or Belfort by KO.

I hope Bisping wins though because I already have like 5 negs when I said he'd beat Stann. I felt he won the Sonnen fight, so I pretty much have him on a 6 fight streak against pretty good competition. Also, people always quote the Hendo knockout like it proves he's shit. He was KOed by a punch named the H-Bomb, I think it's understandable.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I really don't think it's a stretch to say that Vitor can decision Bisping. I don't see it as a zero sum situation in which Vitor has to KO Bisping or he loses. I like The Count, but there's little debate here. Vitor possesses the superior tools in all areas.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I really don't think it's a stretch to say that Vitor can decision Bisping. I don't see it as a zero sum situation in which Vitor has to KO Bisping or he loses. I like The Count, but there's little debate here. Vitor possesses the superior tools in all areas.


This is a five round fight, there's many variables that could come into play, Vitor could hurt Bisping, swarm him but not finish but I don't think that's likely but anything is possible.

Bisping has the better cardio of two, by quite a bit imo, the fact it's in Brazil is also interesting considering Vitor's last fight in Brazil.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Cool story. Only you're ignoring, wilfully no doubt, the part where I blatantly asked, 'Have you watched a single Vitor Belfort fight post-2006?' I'm not arguing with you that Vitor has been known to crumble under pressure in the past. I think we'd agree on that point. What I am saying, however, is that Vitor has demonstrated in the last however many years that he is much stronger mentally than he was before.


When?

All of his wins since 2006 have been railroading guys who should never have been in there with him in the first place. Matt Lindland, Terry Martin, Akiyama...

He's lost to Overeem x2, Couture x2, Liddel, Henderson, Jones, Anderson... basically every time he's come up against a fighter who could actually test him, he's failed that test.

I like Vitor. But he's a Dennis Kang type fighter. A world beater when fighting guys he shouldn't even be fighting who gives up the second things get hard. 

And I have sympathy for him, as, like Kang, I`m sure a lot of it has to do with the psychological trauma both have been through.

And questioning my MMA knowledge isn`t arguing. It's an appeal to (your own) authority and it's just lazy. Anyone can see from my posts, that whether you agree or disagree, I know a thing or two about this sport which I`ve been following since I used to rent the events on VHS from my local pre-blockbuster video store around about UFC 6. 

But I hate that 'such and such has been great since when he sucked' argument. Yes, Vitor looks good if you discount all of his fights since 2006. But Bisping looks better if you discount the Henderson and Evans fights which is just two fights. Vitor has like 10 fights you have to ignore in order for him to look good.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

I expect Bisping to take him down and look to ground and pound a TKO.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

RearNaked said:


> When?
> 
> All of his wins since 2006 have been railroading guys who should never have been in there with him in the first place. Matt Lindland, Terry Martin, Akiyama...
> 
> ...


Blah, blah, blah. Who's questioning your MMA knowledge? Uptight and insecure much?

And I'm not ignoring Vitor's fights pre-2006. I can't make it any clearer that I'd agree that he wasn't as strong mentally back then. I'm simply stating that he's improved in that regard. Are you so narrow minded and stubborn that you can't believe or accept that a fighter could work on certain areas of his game, including his mentality, and make significant improvements? I'd also like to point out that Vitor went through a lengthy period of having to deal with his sister's kidnapping and subsequent murder. That would weigh on any man. 

Vitor's fight with Jon Jones is more than enough to demonstrate that he isn't the kind of man to cave under pressure. He ate the LHW champion's best elbows and kept on fighting. Shogun tapped to strikes. Rashad Evans barely engaged. Rampage gave up his back. Vitor is bludgeoned, still manages to lock on a near fight ending arm-bar, continues to pull guard in search of a submission despite knowing that he's going to take a beating on the ground, and he's mentally weak? 

I have a recent fight with a much larger champion who has CRUSHED all comers, wherein Vitor kept fighting until the bitter end, as my evidence. You have 6-10 year old fights as yours. Tell me again why I should keep on going at this with you.



gazh said:


> I expect Bisping to take him down and look to ground and pound a TKO.


Anthony Johnson is a much better wrestler than Bisping, and he couldn't keep Vitor down to save his life. Bisping displays some decent wrestling against Brian Stann of all people, and now he's the new Chael Sonnen at MW? I mean, come on... Michael Bisping is going to ground and pound Vitor Belfort to a TKO stoppage? I don't even...


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

gazh said:


> I expect Bisping to take him down and look to ground and pound a TKO.


I expect Vitor to KO Bisping before the fight even goes to the ground. I also doubt Bisping could take Vitor down, Vitor has solid TDD and is stronger than Bisping. If he somehow does, Vitor is excellent defensively off of his back. 

Poor Bisping is going to sleep with that glass jaw of his im afraid.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

rygu said:


> I expect Vitor to KO Bisping before the fight even goes to the ground. I also doubt Bisping could take Vitor down, Vitor has solid TDD and is stronger than Bisping. If he somehow does, Vitor is excellent defensively off of his back.
> 
> Poor Bisping is going to sleep with that glass jaw of his im afraid.


I think you are correct.:thumb02:


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

RearNaked said:


> And I have sympathy for him, as, like Kang, I`m sure a lot of it has to do with the psychological trauma both have been through.





Canadian Psycho said:


> *Blah, blah, blah...*
> 
> *I'd also like to point out that Vitor went through a lengthy period of having to deal with his sister's kidnapping and subsequent murder.* That would weigh on any man.


Exactly. 'blah, blah, blah'

You're 'pointing out' to me that Vitor's sister got kidnapped while quoting a post where I mentioned it.

You're not even reading my posts, so what's the point?


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

RearNaked said:


> Exactly. 'blah, blah, blah'
> 
> You're 'pointing out' to me that Vitor's sister got kidnapped while quoting a post where I mentioned it.
> 
> You're not even reading my posts, so what's the point?


There's a difference between pointing it out to you and pointing it out in general. There are other readers on this board. I don't see the harm in expanding upon your otherwise vague point. 

There's really no point to this back and forth. You're content to claim that Vitor quit against men like Silva and Jones when that's a blatant fabrication. Any man with a set of working eyes knows that while Vitor lost in those fights, he hardly quit. That's not a matter for debate. You can go ahead and live in the past. I'll happily move forward and enjoy Vitor's KO victory over Bisping.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Canadian Psycho said:


> There's a difference between pointing it out to you and pointing it out in general. There are other readers on this board. I don't see the harm in expanding upon your otherwise vague point.


Bro just admit it, you didn't read the whole post. You were too angry to even finish it. Just admit that at least. 



Canadian Psycho said:


> There's really no point to this back and forth. You're content to claim that Vitor quit against men like Silva and Jones when that's a blatant fabrication.


And I literally never said that. I said he hasn't really cared about MMA in the better part of a decade and Bisping will find a way to beat him (or Vitor will find a way to lose) simply because he's so much more driven than Vitor. Bisping is one of the most driven guys in the sport. I personally despise his personality, but I respect his drive to succeed.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

How can you say, 'I literally never said that'?

The crux of your entire argument is that Vitor 'crumbles in on himself' or 'gives up the second things get hard' - these are direct quotes. You then explicitly mentioned his fights with Couture, Henderson, Jones, Silva, etc. How can you sit there now and say that you've not said he quits against tougher opponents like Jones, Silva, etc. I think it is you who needs to go back and read your posts, because you're coming apart at the seams.

And I'm certain Bisping is driven. But that doesn't change the fact that he's coming up against a stronger fighter, a superior striker, and a man who will constantly look to submit Bisping, assuming Mike can actually use his mediocre wrestling to successfully take the fight to the ground. I read this same nonsense when Mike fought Henderson... that he was going to dance around the slow, older, and plodding fighter en route to a UD victory. And then I read that very same thing when Bisping came up against Wanderlei Silva. See a pattern?


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Canadian Psycho said:


> How can you say, 'I literally never said that'?
> 
> The crux of your entire argument is that Vitor 'crumbles in on himself' or 'gives up the second things get hard' - these are direct quotes. You then explicitly mentioned his fights with Couture, Henderson, Jones, Silva, etc. How can you sit there now and say that you've not said he quits against tougher opponents like Jones, Silva, etc. I think it is you who needs to go back and read your posts, because you're coming apart at the seams.


He got KTFO by Silva and beaten into the freaking ground by Jones. He didn't have time to quit in those fights, he was too busy getting obliterated. 

But in his other losses, absolutely, he gave up. 

But you took the two fights he didn't have time to quit in and pretended like that was my whole argument. Totally ignoring the other 8 losses where it applies.

The guy has 10 losses. Suggesting he's going to lose an 11th fight isn't really reaching imo...

At this point, I'm willing to just let it be. Honestly, I feel dumb even getting sucked into another one of these stupid arguments. People need to stop taking it personally when someone says something they don't particularly like about a fighter they support.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I don't particularly care what your opinion is on any man or fighter. I only ask that what you have to say not be a load of non-sensical bollocks. lol, 'he didn't have time to quit'. I'm certain he could have tapped after eating a dozen elbows from Jon Jones in the first round. I know he could have quit before coming out for a second, third, and fourth round, pulling guard, and asking for more. Especially when Shogun tapped to a couple of strikes within the opening seconds of the first round. 

But hey, you have a pleasant evening, sport.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

RearNaked said:


> People need to stop taking it personally when someone says something they don't particularly like about a fighter they support.


If you get my English, I hope you start following this advise of yours asap, man.
BTW: Godamn, never rep you... I'll sign my name when it happens(well, not my actual name, of course). Piece.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Anthony Johnson is a much better wrestler than Bisping, and he couldn't keep Vitor down to save his life. Bisping displays some decent wrestling against Brian Stann of all people, and now he's the new Chael Sonnen at MW? I mean, come on... Michael Bisping is going to ground and pound Vitor Belfort to a TKO stoppage? I don't even...


Agree with every word. And Johnson is not only a better wrestler, he's phisically a strong heavy monster to fight at 185.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Bisping isn't going to "keep Vitor down" nor play with his guard in any way shape or form, he will look to posture up, maybe even stand up, push his legs to the side and lands punches ala Denis Kang.

This is the key to Bisping winning, i think standing for 3/5 rounds is too much of a risk, the chances of being KO'd are big i admit this. You guys can ******* hate Bisping all you want that shit is absolutely cool with me, but he is not a stupid fighter and i can't imagine Bisping would stand for any longer than he deems it necessary.

Bisping is not an elite college wrestler, but he is becoming an elite MMA wrestler; pretty ******* hard to keep off you after mixing his game up and even harder to get down.

I like that people are writing Bisping off, it's about time he was an underdog anyway, but for me this is an immensly close fight, maybe even as close to 50/50 as it gets.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

gazh said:


> Bisping isn't going to "keep Vitor down" nor play with his guard in any way shape or form, he will look to posture up, maybe even stand up, push his legs to the side and lands punches ala Denis Kang.
> 
> This is the key to Bisping winning, i think standing for 3/5 rounds is too much of a risk, the chances of being KO'd are big i admit this. You guys can ******* hate Bisping all you want that shit is absolutely cool with me, but he is not a stupid fighter and i can't imagine Bisping would stand for any longer than he deems it necessary.
> 
> ...


Relax, sport. No one is writing Bisping off entirely. Any fighter can win on any given night. I just find it questionable that you're putting so much faith in his wrestling ability. First things first, Bisping is not becoming an 'elite' MMA wrestler. He's still very much a novice. Outwrestling Brian Stann is not a credential, especially when 90% of this board slams Stann's atrocious TDD. I admire Bisping's wanting to better his game, and I'll admit that his wrestling has indeed gotten much better. But he is far from elite. I'd call him a work in progress. 

Secondly, you're forgetting just how strong Vitor Belfort is. Here's a big, strong MW who bucked off and withstood essentially a HW's wrestling in Anthony Johnson. And Anthony Johnson is a pretty damn good wrestler to begin with. I just find it funny that despite that, some believe that Bisping is going to come in and wallop Vitor with wrestling and ground and pound. I'd be willing to bet that Belfort doesn't get taken down once.

And lol... right... it's about time Bisping was the underdog. Lord knows that's never happened before.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Relax, sport. No one is writing Bisping off entirely. Any fighter can win on any given night. I just find it questionable that you're putting so much faith in his wrestling ability. First things first, Bisping is not becoming an 'elite' MMA wrestler. He's still very much a novice. Outwrestling Brian Stann is not a credential, especially when 90% of this board slams Stann's atrocious TDD. I admire Bisping's wanting to better his game, and I'll admit that his wrestling has indeed gotten much better. But he is far from elite. I'd call him a work in progress.
> 
> Secondly, you're forgetting just how strong Vitor Belfort is. Here's a big, strong MW who bucked off and withstood essentially a HW's wrestling in Anthony Johnson. And Anthony Johnson is a pretty damn good wrestler to begin with. I just find it funny that despite that, some believe that Bisping is going to come in and wallop Vitor with wrestling and ground and pound. I'd be willing to bet that Belfort doesn't get taken down once.
> 
> And lol... right... it's about time Bisping was the underdog. Lord knows that's never happened before.


I'm chill, son. I don't really think it matters that Vitor was or is able to buck Anthony Johnson off him, I don't at all expect Bisping to play that type of game.

Belfort will weight, what? 200lbs on fight night? He can flex all he wants that's all Bisping has to lift up and dump on it's arse.

Sig or Credit bets are for ***s (jokes), so i'm not looking to bet with you, but Bisping will get him down.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Vitor's fight with Jon Jones is more than enough to demonstrate that he isn't the kind of man to cave under pressure. He ate the LHW champion's best elbows and kept on fighting. Shogun tapped to strikes. Rashad Evans barely engaged. Rampage gave up his back. Vitor is bludgeoned, still manages to lock on a near fight ending arm-bar, continues to pull guard in search of a submission despite knowing that he's going to take a beating on the ground, and he's mentally weak?
> 
> Anthony Johnson is a much better wrestler than Bisping, and he couldn't keep Vitor down to save his life. Bisping displays some decent wrestling against Brian Stann of all people, and now he's the new Chael Sonnen at MW? I mean, come on... Michael Bisping is going to ground and pound Vitor Belfort to a TKO stoppage? I don't even...


When vitor locked up that arm he had hardly taken any damage. Jon was hanging out in his guard. Not to mention Vitor took no where even ******* close to the amount of damage Shogun took. And Vitor kept pulling guard because he had no chance in hell to do anything else. And it was the best way to avoid getting put on his head and having his guard passed. He didn't keep doing it because he was even on the feet and he was trying to go out on his shield. I guarantee you that if vitor was doing anything on the feet he wouldn't have pulled guard. 

Also Johnson might have better takedowns than Bisping but his top control is not nearly as good. Not to mention Vitor didn't get up that often they were stood up and Johnson gassed badly from taking him down so many times.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

gazh said:


> I'm chill, son. I don't really think it matters that Vitor was or is able to buck Anthony Johnson off him, I don't at all expect Bisping to play that type of game.
> 
> Belfort will weight, what? 200lbs on fight night? He can flex all he wants that's all Bisping has to lift up and dump on it's arse.
> 
> Sig or Credit bets are for ***s (jokes), so i'm not looking to bet with you, but Bisping will get him down.


I'm not looking to bet anything (agree with you about sig bets). I'm just guaranteeing that Bisping will not take Vitor down once. The myth of Michael Bisping's being a TOP fighter will finally be laid to rest.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> *If you get my English*, I hope you start following this advise of yours asap, man.
> BTW: Godamn, never rep you... I'll sign my name when it happens(well, not my actual name, of course). *Piece*.


Bwa-ha-ha-ha-ha-ha.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Two guys who will never hold a belt battle it out to find out who is the best gatekeeper.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Ape City said:


> Two guys, one of whom will never hold a belt, and the other who will never hold a belt again, battle it out to find out who is the best gatekeeper.


Fixed.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm going to take Bisping in this fight, hes going to prove a lot of people wrong.


----------



## Proud German (Sep 28, 2012)

I hope Bisping wins.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

The good thing Bisping circles left. If it's five rounds there could be an upset here. But I'm going to have to go with Vitor although I really want to see Bisping vs Anderson man. It should have been Bisping vs Boetsch or Weidman not a knock out artist.

In every single fight Bisping always get rocked at least once. There's a funny pattern.


----------

